# GILD Claims to have cure for Hep-c



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Not recommending a buy or not buy, just bringing it to everyones attention as a possibility. Might be worthwhile having this one your radar. Claims have been made they will do 5 billion this year with their Hep c drug, and that's just the beginning. They claim it is a cure, not just reducing symptoms as other drugs do. 
Plus they claim to have many more high selling drugs in their pipeline.


----------



## nahc (Feb 22, 2011)

There has been treatment for Hep C (curative) for a long time. The oldest one is INF-alfa and then combo drugs with INF-alfa/ribavirin, PEGlyated INF and then now combined with protease inhibitors. Downside, doesn't always work, you must take at least 6 months of therapy (and the major effect of INF-alfa is feeling like you have the flu for 6 months). I suspect they have a new variant of one of the listed drugs. It remains to be seen whether it is any more curative than the older therapies. I think they are going for the "better tolerated". An acquaintance (an MD who then became a research analyst) always did say: short all new drugs.

Now, if they had come up with an effective vaccine...that's another story...


----------

